# 1963 Ford 2000 4 cyl. 3 point will not lift



## mxinmofo (Jun 8, 2013)

I had to put a new lift cover gasket on, I adjusted linkages, and made sure everything was moving and clean before re-assembling. The tractor hadn't been run in years, but the 3 point arms worked as intended until the gasket sprung a leak.
The tractor also has a front blade, with hydraulic cylinder to lift it. I replaced the hoses from the lift cover accessory plate, all the way to the front lift cylinder.
The front hydraulic cylinder works great, lifts, lowers, holds position wherever I set it, indefinitely. So I know the Hydraulic pump is working.
Fluid level is good, PTO works, everything works, except the 3 point arms.
I can move the lift arms by hand, quite easily. When I lift them by hand, they just fall back down. 
With the hydraulic filler cap removed, I can see that when I move the lift arms, the piston rod moves. I can also see that when I move the selector lever, the linkage moves, same with the touch control lever. Everything appears to be moving and hooked up properly.
Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

From my Shop Manual - Failure to lift under all conditions may be caused by:

1. Flow control valve binding.
2. Check valve damaged or worn.
3. Draft control or position control damaged. 
4. Unload valve or backpressure valve faulty.
5. Unload valve plug worn.
6. Lift cylinder, lift cover, or pressure transfer tube cracked. 

Do you have the position/draft control lever in the "up" position (position control). 

Do you have a selector valve to choose between lift and front blade - possibly defective.

My guess would be the unloader valve stuck open.


----------

